# bourgeois-bohème / bobo



## steiner

Qu'est-ce que c'est, "bobos", et commente le traduire en espagnol? Voici le contexte:

Les petits commerces diminuent au profit de la restauration rapide ou de luxe, des entrepises de loisir et de culture. Soit ce qui convient au mode de vie des fameux *bobos*, ces écologistes roses dont le vote a fait perdre la mairie à la droite 

Merci


----------



## Blankusi

Segun me han explicado a mi, son los *bo*urgeois-*bo*hèmes: gente que gana bastante dinero pero a la que le gusta vivir de manera bastante bohemia, valga la redundancia. Y creo que normalmente trabajan en el ambito de la cultura, pero eso te lo confirman mejor los nativos...


----------



## ixixi

Hola!
Yo creo que se refiere a los _babacool _o _baba cool_ (no estoy segura de la ortografía), que es gente, como dice en tu texto, ecologista, bohemia, que no son materialistas y que viven como en un mundo paralelo.
No sé si me explico bien, pero en principio yo creo que hace referencia a eso, a pesar de que en tu texto aparezca _bobos_. 
De todas formas, será mejor que esperes la opinión de un nativo.


----------



## FranParis

Blankusi said:


> Segun me han explicado a mi, son los *bo*urgeois-*bo*hèmes: gente que gana bastante dinero pero a la que le gusta vivir de manera bastante bohemia, valga la redundancia. Y creo que normalmente trabajan en el ambito de la cultura, pero eso te lo confirman mejor los nativos...


 
Està cierto, Blankusi.


----------



## Nellits

Hola alguien podria ayudarme a traducir las palabras en rojo, o si se puede poner algo similar:

A paris, "jet-setteurs" et "bourgeois-bohemes"(gauchistes et consommateurs compulsifs) adorent le leche-vitrine et fréquentent les boites de nuit branchées.


Gracias

Nellits


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Jet-setteur: que peertenece a la "jet-set" (la flor y nata de la sociedad).

Bourgeois y bohème son términos que vienen en cualquier diccionario.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bongar

Quizá un término equivalente a "bourgeois-bohemes" o "bobos" sea "progres", que se suele referir a un cierto izquierdismo más estético que militantes. Otra palabra que sintetiza, creo, los conceptos de bohemio (inconformista, progresista, etc.) con el de burgués (económicamente bien situado), sería "progresía". En España ambos términos ("progre" y "progresía") tienen un matiz más bien despectivo.
Saludos.


----------



## poupounette

No estoy de acuerdo. "Les bobo" hace referencia a una generación de entre 30-40 años, bastante a la última en vestimenta, música, lectura, restaurantes... Mientras que los progres hace referencia a la generación anterior, de unos 50 a 60 años, que como bien se ha dicho en su día fueron bastante progresistas, pero que hoy en día están un poco desfasados ( como bien se ha indicado, tipo Serrat)


----------



## Paquita

"les bobos" Una canción de Renaud lo explica todo ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Paquit& said:


> "les bobos" Una canción de Renaud lo explica todo ...


Cette chanson n'est que la vision de Renaud (*). Il se rattrape de justesse à la fin en disant qu'il fait partie des bobos maintenant (sans aucun doute de mon point de vue, seulement « par certains côtés » selon le sien). 
Il y a aussi d'autres fils ouverts en français seulement ou en français-anglais, dont l'un nous apprenait que le terme a été créé aux USA à l'origine !  

 (*) Le terme est bien moins insultant que beauf par exemple. Il me semble que l'on pense les bobos bien plus inoffensifs que ces derniers. L'abréviation elle-même montre l'indulgence de ceux qui la prononcent envers ceux qu'elle désigne. Sans doute parce que ceux qui l'ont largement diffusée, les journalistes, peuvent souvent être classés aussi parmi les bobos...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bourgeois-bohème (bobo) se traduce habitualmente por "burgués-bohemio". 
No se suele utilizar "bobo".
Durante el gobierno socialista en Francia, se habló de la "gauche caviar"
representada por ej. por Jack Lang.

En Wikipédia han intentado enumerar todos los tipos de " bourgeois-bohème".

Personalmente, me parece demasiado fácil ser "bohemio" con dinero. 
Lo díficil es serlo sin dinero. Prefiero a los que asumen su "burguesía"
con todas las consecuencias aunque no simpatice siempre con ellos.

Un progre puede no ser burgués o bohemio. Es una mentalidad, en mi opinión.


----------



## Clopi

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Como se traduceria una expresion tal como "bobo" que significa "bourgeois-bohème", es decir gente rica que pretenden de ser pobre (en su manera de vestirse, en la musica que escucha, en su modo de hablar, etc) ? ***Gracias pero el inglés no interesa en el foro de francés-español. Norma 9
Gévy (moderadora)
gracias


----------



## camargo

Hola clopi

En español se usa izquierda champagne, pero ojo que no es lo mismo que bobo. Dejame ver que se me ocurre.
Salut


----------



## Gévy

Hola Clopi:

Cuando dices "bobo", ¿palabra francesa o española? Es para saber a qué idioma quieres que traduzcamos, no queda nada claro. Gracias.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clopi

es una expresion francesa ue quiero traducir al español.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En español son también "bobos" (burgueses bohemios).
Trabajan para vivir, a diferencia de los 'yuppies' de los ochenta, y aunque ganan mucho dinero huyen de la ostentación, sin renunciar eso sí a un lujo discreto y refinado:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgu%C3%A9s_bohemio

 No es lo mismo que "izquierda caviar", gente de izquierdas que vive con todos los lujos.


----------



## camargo

Eso decía yo precisamente, que no son lo mismo. Pero editaron el mensaje de clopi donde ella lo había puesto en inglés.
Los bobos son como los anti-yuppies en la BD del capitalismo. Perdón por el chistecito.
Saludos


----------



## kuckunniwi

Paquit& said:


> "les bobos" Una canción de Renaud lo explica todo ...



Así que serían, en cierto modo, _modernillos_, ¿no? Cosmopolitas, artistas, retro-vintage que compran la estética bohemia, formando parte de una sub-cultura, con ciertos tonos anti-culturales, pero sin querer divorciarse del sistema. Quizás esté algo relacionado con el término inglés _hipsters_.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Tal cual, todo es o con pretensiones de ser todo eso o de comprarlo. Tienen plata. Consumir diseño cuesta caro.
Observo ahora que los bobos suelen venir en parejas, quizá tenga que ver con su edad que bien señalaba arriba poupounette. Los hipster se me hacen más jóvenes y solteros. Podrían ser protobobos (!).

Saludos


----------

